# Which Printer to Buy



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Dad is asking me to buy a printer....

So,now I need a printer which can scan,print & xerox.I dnt want fax feature..

so which brand & model is best.
I have two brands in mind HP & Cannon.

It should be color printer.

Budget:5~6k


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 7, 2011)

Canon MP 258
I think it is slightly less than 4K


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> Canon MP 258
> I think it is slightly less than 4K



Thanx..

But Is HP better than Canon.Coz sum of my frnds say dat Cartridge of HP is easily available & color reproduction is good in HP


----------



## abirthedevil (Apr 7, 2011)

i have been using HP print scan copy F4288 for 2 years now, no problems what so ever other than the cartridge being a bitt expensive if memory serves me right it cost me aound 4k


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 7, 2011)

Just get a decent canon ink jet printer and refill cartridges (not at shady shops though) instead of buying new ones. Get an HP one only if you want a laser printer.

HP software is a pain in the ass and its printers are more expensive while its cartridges and tones are significantly cheaper. 
HP might be a touch ahead in the no. of service centers too though they take ages to do the simplest if things.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2011)

ok I have increased my budget to 7k & shortlisted *Canon MP497*


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 7, 2011)

Actually I am using HP F4488 and have no complaints except the fact that buying a single cartridge worth Rs.950 have burnt my pocket thrice. I purchase two more of them and it equals the cost of printer!!!

I do not know for sure if I should complain at all because the kind of picture quality (photo prints) I get is same as we get in any studio.

My friend has Canon printer and says that he gets his cartridge refilled for as low as 250!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
That's where it pains most!


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> My friend has Canon printer and says that he gets his cartridge refilled for as low as 250!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> That's where it pains most!



u mean Canon Cartridges costs less than HP Cartridges 
Btw u purchase new cartridges or refill the ol one???


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 8, 2011)

I purchased new one. Tried to get it refilled at couple of shops. Even before I could ask for anything else, those people said we don't take guarantee if it damages your printer! Obviously, I backed out and purchased a new cartridge. Moreover in another thread someone quoted that HP cartridges are programmed in such a way that if they get emptied, a flag/switch is set so that you can't use it again even after refilling!


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 8, 2011)

^^Hmm..& I've also read somewhere dat Installing HP printer drivers is pain in a$$.....
u can start the setup & go for a walk with ur doggy...


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 8, 2011)

hehehe yes, that's very true 
I have no idea what does it keep doing. That's why I suggested Canon. Even the retailer (Croma actually) told me that all printers have Canon hardware (a bit exaggerated I guess) but when it comes down to quality HP and Canon are same.

And it is good that you are going for MP497. Its a beauty


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 8, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> hehehe yes, that's very true


& the service of cannon is good in India...



gagan007 said:


> And it is good that you are going for MP497. Its a beauty


so u know about this model...


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 8, 2011)

after you posted it here I checked out its details in Canon India site immediately. Really worthy of its price


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 19, 2011)

^^ My frnd says both HP & Canon performance & output is same only HP service centers are more than Canon....

He himself owns HP 1050 printer & said the driver installed in less than 10mins

what do u say gagan


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 19, 2011)

yes, your friend is right. BTW I do not agree with the driver installation. Mine took around 20-30 minutes. Print quality is great, I have taken many impressive photo printouts. Scanning is also good.

I do not have any issues with my printer except the cost of cartridge. As said earlier too, I purchase 4-5 such cartridges and they'll cover the cost of printer. Sounds like a joke.

The point about service centers can't be ignored. Like in B'lore there are 20-22 HP SC, while for Canon there are only 5


----------



## masterkd (Apr 19, 2011)

hey i have f4488 too and iirc i mainly advised you that model..my driver loads within 10 mins too but its true that driver installation is PITA as you need to revise what should be installed as it installs lots of junk useless things as well and cartridge prices are sky high!!


----------



## acewin (Apr 19, 2011)

@gagan, your friend must be getting the cartridges refilled rather than buying new, no new cartridge can cost 250 bucks. HP cartridges cost per print would be lesser than canon.

canon printers IMO would be more costly than similar featured and output giving HP printer
1050 is a laser printer. HP PCL 6 is the software they universally use for managing different printers, it may take little more time but there is no issue software-wise for HP.
the most basic laser printer from canon is similar to 1020 or 1050, but as of what I have heard from a retailer is that, the cartridge used both in canon and HP are same, except canon labelled would be little cheaper than HP


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 20, 2011)

@ Zangetsu if u r buying cartridge based printer (inkjet) then go for hp due to easy availability  of cartridge.

If u will buy toner based printer then go for any however i would recommend u for BROTHER as one brother printer is in my Dad's office and i have used several times and also toner based printer are very cost effective irrespective of the brand.


----------



## kris80 (May 9, 2011)

for years I've been using the hp photo printer... and for now it's still working... and it's not hard to find a ink cartridges to refill.... I find this site HP 45 and buying one one HP 92298A.


----------



## rock_dj (May 20, 2011)

Hi guys...i am also looking for a HP printer. Streamlined to Hp 1050. Any suggestion to go for this or should i choose any other HP printer around that budget?


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Jun 27, 2011)

One of my friends want to buy a photo printing printer as he runs a studio. He asked the best in about 4-5K but I said to extend his budget. He is ready for 7K and nothing beyond that. he will be doing refill. Other need is scanning. An HP F2100 (about 3.5-4K) is in his mind but still want to check for other options.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 27, 2011)

I got this
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclock...ost-your-latest-purchase-272.html#post1400641

still doing good. Whats your budget?

How does it matter how long the driver installation take. Its only the first time right.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 29, 2011)

Guys i hav the same ques.... 
A decent printer for ~4K
Purpose - printing tickets, some documents(mainly Black)... 

If possible can include other options too...


----------



## Sarath (Jun 29, 2011)

get the cheapest printer with the price of cartridges being cheaper too. You dont even have to spend 4k for that. 

Light printing: A decent 2-4k inkjet printer. Catridge price: always ask for this. Always!

Heavy printing: A 200+pages then a laser jet starting from 5k maybe less will do. However for home use it wont be VFM.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 29, 2011)

Sarath said:


> get the cheapest printer with the price of cartridges being cheaper too. You dont even have to spend 4k for that.
> 
> Light printing: A decent 2-4k inkjet printer. Catridge price: always ask for this. Always!
> 
> Heavy printing: A 200+pages then a laser jet starting from 5k maybe less will do. However for home use it wont be VFM.



I hav no idea abt printers.. So suggest some good models...


----------



## Sarath (Jun 30, 2011)

I dont have much idea about models. I just went to the shop found a printer, quickly googled some reviews about it and purchased it. 

Just make sure it is not very old and its cartridges are cheap.

My prev HP printer costing 3k had cartridges worth 1700 each C and Black. 

Wait for a little while for more people to give in their inputs.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 1, 2011)

> Theitdepot - HP Deskjet 2050 All-in-One Printer -- *HP all-in-one Deskjet 2050*
> 
> Theitdepot - HP Deskjet 1050 All In One Printer -- *HP all-in-one Deskjet 1050*
> 
> Theitdepot - Canon Pixma MP287 All-in-One Inkjet Printer -- *Canon Pixma MP287* All-in-One Inkjet Printer -- slightly overshoots your budget.


 
Of these, which would b a good buy?


----------



## Sarath (Jul 1, 2011)

Numerically 2050 seems like an update over the 1050 but I found reviews with good performance for both.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 3, 2011)

Finally bought

Canon Pixma MP287


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 3, 2011)

^^Congos, tell us ur feel with it.. Or if possible make a short review... 

Does MP287 has three colour cartridges?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 4, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^Congos, tell us ur feel with it.. Or if possible make a short review...
> 
> Does MP287 has three colour cartridges?



thanx...

MP287 has only 2 cartridges (Black & Color) 
& overall installation is sooo easy  + driver installation


----------

